# 1947 Huffman built Road King



## SimpleMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Brought this home today. It's a '47 Huffman, badged as a Road King. Nice original bike, maroon and creme with teal green pin stripes. I rode it back to the truck....thought that was fun  :mrgreen:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 26, 2010)

very cool find! particularly interesting is the Huffman looking 1/2" pitch front sprocket, I thought those came much later. that should be the version of that chainguard without the little grill up front right? also I wouldn't mind a better photo of the headbadge. some cleaning and a set of new Chinese tires and you have the ultimate rider bike there. I might consider adding a set of trusses, they just look cool.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Scott, I'll get you a shot of the headbadge tomorrow. I parted out an original '47 Huffman girls bike that was badged as a Best Ever. It also had the speed chain with the Wald style sprocket . Glad you mentioned the truss rods. I have a nice set in the garage. No grill on the guard.....just smooth. 

I've had trouble getting on your site....wondering if I'm doing something wrong when I sign in?


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice find,The o'g paint will shine up pretty good. That H bolt in the stem is a cool old touch,back when they (American manufacturers) were actually proud of their products.

Pat


----------

